# Peru, Lima and Amazon River cruise



## Eric in McLean (Feb 27, 2008)

Going to Peru for the first week for September.  We're flying into Lima on Saturday, and returning the following Sunday.  On Tuesday, we fly from Lima to Iquitos to board the cruiseship, M/V Aqua.  That gives us Sunday and Monday free.  Our package includes a tour of Lima on Monday afternoon and Tuesday morning but we have no plans for Sunday.  Any suggestion as to what to see? eat?




pic of master suite on M/V Aqua





deck lounge


----------



## JoeMid (Feb 27, 2008)

All that way and not going to Machu Picchu? I guess if I lived in McLean I could afford a second trip for that, too.   My son spent a week+ in Iquitos on a school trip, we're talking jungle!  Have fun and find 100% DEET, soak your cloths in it.



Eric in McLean said:


> Going to Peru for the first week for September.  We're flying into Lima on Saturday, and returning the following Sunday.  On Tuesday, we fly from Lima to Iquitos to board the cruiseship, M/V Aqua.  That gives us Sunday and Monday free.  Our package includes a tour of Lima on Monday afternoon and Tuesday morning but we have no plans for Sunday.  Any suggestion as to what to see? eat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric in McLean (Feb 27, 2008)

Heard about the bug spray with DEET.  We're going in September, so hopefully it won't be too buggy.  As for not going to Machu Pichu, we just don't have the time to do it on this trip.  If all goes well, we'll go back to Peru and head up the mountains.


----------



## Mimi39 (Mar 2, 2008)

http://www.amazoncruise.net/arcariverboatperu

Here's the cruise we took.  The Arca wasn't any way as luxurious as the one pictured above, but I would highly recommend the company for a well managed and authentic Amazon experience.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Mar 3, 2008)

How was your trip?  What was your itinerary?


----------



## kapish (Mar 3, 2008)

*Here is the blog of a recent visitor...*

Eric, have a great time in Peru. Here is link to my friend's blog about his trip to Peru last November. Feel free to send him a note (email appears at his site) if you have questions.


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 3, 2008)

For one of your free days, try to see if you can take a day trip to the Nazca Lines south of Lima.  If traveling by car it is probably too far to do in a day, but I believe there are day trips by plane now which would make it an easy day trip.  The Lines are  ancient lines formed in the desert floor by one of the early inhabitant groups of the area.  There are many of them and they form shapes of people, birds, animals, etc.  They are quite large.  The reason they exist is unknown, and it is not certain which group actually put them out.  The reason there is so much mystery surrounging the figures is due to the fact they can only be seen by *airplane*!  These are not to be missed!

For more info:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazca_Lines

Hope this helps!

nonutrix


----------

